
Show HN: Oscillator Bank / Spectral Synthesizer - onirom
https://github.com/grz0zrg/fas
======
sasaf5
This idea seems to strike many different people at different times. One my
favorites is the ANS synthesizer [0], made with optical tone wheels. There's
an android app simulating it [1] (my only relation with it is "user"). The
synth presented in this github page really goes a step beyond.

[0] [https://en.m.wikipedia.org](https://en.m.wikipedia.org)
/wiki/ANS_synthesizer

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nightradio.vir...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nightradio.virtualans3)

~~~
thih9
The “[0]” link looks broken, should be:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ANS_synthesizer](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ANS_synthesizer)

------
jmiskovic
Although I've toyed with various synthesis and I have working experience with
Faust, I must admit most of project description is way over my head.

To hijack the thread a bit, I'm interested in synthesizing sound samples from
scratch. Things like footsteps, squeaking doors, wind, birds, percussions and
collision sounds. I'd like to have a synth of sorts that can be configured
through ~30 parameters to produce wide range of such effects. People often use
SFXR and clones [0] for such purpose. Is there a model that would produce more
convincing results while keeping such low number of parameters?

[0] [https://raylibtech.itch.io/rfxgen](https://raylibtech.itch.io/rfxgen)

~~~
onirom
A VSTi i have used several times for birds & animals is "sounds of nature" by
Xoxos, maybe you could take a look at how it is done, my guess is some fast FM
modulations.

To stay in topic i have synthesized some nature sounds (birds, waters) myself
using this synthesizer and a simple two oscillators FM setup with massive
pitch modulations for each oscillators, you can hear it on :

[https://youtu.be/25o4Ru8kbpE?t=1111](https://youtu.be/25o4Ru8kbpE?t=1111)

And FM squeaking doors :
[https://youtu.be/25o4Ru8kbpE?t=1404](https://youtu.be/25o4Ru8kbpE?t=1404)

So my guess is that some FM with pitch modulation and many oscillators may be
the way to go.

Percussion can be synthesized with convincing results through resonant models
(simple resonant filters with initial noise), this is called modal synthesis,
you can find filters parameters for some real instruments here :
[http://www.csounds.com/manual/html/MiscModalFreq.html](http://www.csounds.com/manual/html/MiscModalFreq.html)

------
yowlingcat
Wow, this is really neat. I was wondering whether this is GPU optimized and
not to be disappointed:

"Fragment is a collaborative cross-platform audiovisual live coding
environment with pixels based real-time image-synth approach to sound
synthesis, the sound synthesis is powered by pixels data produced on the
graphics card by live GLSL code, everything is based on pixels!"

Now, if only there was some way to transpile existing VST/AU plugins into this
platform. I've been dreaming of GPU accelerated legacy instruments and FX for
a while!

~~~
onirom
The sound server itself (the link) is 100% CPU and does not use the GPU at
all. One of the client application however (your description) output RGBA data
generated by the GPU.

------
memming
Hmmm, seems very cool, but I'd need a tutorial for this.

------
ryaan_anthony
Gotta say, the docs alone are impressive

------
zanfr
very impressive work!

